# my latest sketches



## chrispw (Jul 11, 2012)

http://www.artistforum.com/art/j-depp-2906-199.jpg

http://www.artistforum.com/art/hellen-m-2898-199.jpg

http://www.artistforum.com/art/angelina-2890-199.jpg


My last 3 sketches.


----------



## Ernest Scribbler (Feb 17, 2013)

Very nice study of Johnny Depp.


----------



## RELusion76 (Jul 19, 2012)

Excellent work, I like the Angelina one myself as well.


----------

